# Shock Oils? Canola Oil?



## evader93 (Jan 16, 2008)

Needs some help took my shocks apart yesterday and noticed that there was no oil in the shocks lol...just wondering i heard that some people use canola oil? not sure thats why i am asking for your opinion if thats not true are there any other oils i can use like 5w30? I really dont feel like going to the hobby shop and spending $15 if i dont have too.

Thanks


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

i would pay the extra bucks to get the real deal. because canola oil and motor oil wont give you consistency that your looking for. btw i have never heard of $15 dolar shock oil but hey prices are going up so what do i know


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Heard before of guys putting molasses in their offroad shocks too! But I wouldn't try it on a hot sticky day!


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

http://www.windtunnelracingproducts...sid=dc3b46bc7a06fa1791d206f3718d6632&x=17&y=5

Some oil you can get a little cheaper than $15


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

I agree with above. What you are paying for is resistance to temperature-related viscosity change.


----------



## PlainOleDave (May 13, 2006)

That and sombunny may have just been pullin' on your...


----------

